# My new 2013 Supersix EVO Red Race Hi-mod



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I picked this up last night- 58cm
Cannondale is closing out the 2013's at great deals!

A NEW Hi-Mod EVO RED RACE EDITION.

It has that Cannondale SiSL2 crank. It also came with Vision Carbon Tubular's w/ Schwalbe tires, two sets of brake pads, Prologo Ti saddle. It is 13.5 pounds with the Visions. This is so light in a larger frame.

Man, I REALLY love this bike. The only thing I changed was a longer 120mm stem and put on training wheels. I'll save my tubulars for race days and hilly rides, when the guys turn up the pain screws. Initially I thought I would swap the post, saddle and bars..but...these are solid with a great feel. Surprisingly, they are as light as my carbon bits too. 

I test rode the Hi-Mod Synapse and EVO. Both were excellent frames. Both seemed just as fast. The Synapse seemed just A TAD more cushy and stable, however, the EVO has more SNAP to it. EVO turns quicker but it's not "faster" per se. Most riders don't need lightning turn-in anyhow. 

I went EVO just because I like snappy frames and most importantly the geometry fit me perfect. It has a 57.5 cm top tube. That's my number. During races I would drop the stem another 2-3 cm...and I like the head tube. This frame IS comfortable. Make no mistake, whether it's the Synapse or EVO, you WILL NOT be buying a soggy or a jackhammer bike. There are overlapping qualities between the two frames. Go with the geometry YOU need. 

These new C-Dales really kick ass. 
Go test ride these two...wow. 

They've spec'd the bike so you dont need to change a thing-
Cannondale Website Specs: 
SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING - SUPERSIX EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Three minutes from my house today....70 and Sunny.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

The 1980's called....they want their frame colors back!...lol.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Picked up the same package and can't agree more. Really great bike and had everything I'd wanted in a package. This bike has zero movement when digging hard. First bike I've ridden that during a fight in a sprint, you can feel it give that extra bit of forward motion. Solid.
Just make sure you really clean and scuff the rims prior to gluing. 4 layers of glue pealed right off clean the first time I glued (and I've been gluing for 15 yrs).
Still dialing in mine, but it's close. Oh and love the color on this thing.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> The 1980's called....they want their frame colors back!...lol.


Ouch.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Now I know why I like this bike so much-
They hired Peter Denk...the German carbon guru. Him and his team are carbon gods.

It will be interesting to see how long we have to wait for something that tops this one.


----------



## sshiff (Jan 11, 2014)

They're not new, but love them


----------



## sshiff (Jan 11, 2014)

ipaul said:


> Picked up the same package and can't agree more. Really great bike and had everything I'd wanted in a package. This bike has zero movement when digging hard. First bike I've ridden that during a fight in a sprint, you can feel it give that extra bit of forward motion. Solid.
> Just make sure you really clean and scuff the rims prior to gluing. 4 layers of glue pealed right off clean the first time I glued (and I've been gluing for 15 yrs).
> Still dialing in mine, but it's close. Oh and love the color on this thing.


Really like your setup. I think the frame's colors are so fresh. Personally, I'm having problems matching bottle cages to my frame. I got balky white ones that just don't match, which cages do you have? They look nice.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks. I had a tough time deciding on what color cages to go with but for now felt these Elite custom racing cages fit the bill. They are black, with red and white details and realitively cheap. Still searching for a dark blue, with red,white but may be hard to find.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

These are nice bikes. Sold quite a few of these this past year. 

As for cages go, Cannondale came out with some new colors this year. But unfortunately they are not on their website yet. Here are 2 of the new colors.







There is also black, white, and silver


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

skygodmatt said:


> Three minutes from my house today....70 and Sunny.


Sierra Road?


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome bike, I have a 2012 blk/white HImod EVO. 

How well are those tires glued on ? they look mighty clean. btw cant tell if that is the sisl2 crank, but those are the normal SL chainrings. Did they happen to give you compact and std with them?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Sierra Road?


Turri Road.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

scooterman said:


> Awesome bike, I have a 2012 blk/white HImod EVO.
> 
> How well are those tires glued on ? they look mighty clean. btw cant tell if that is the sisl2 crank, but those are the normal SL chainrings. Did they happen to give you compact and std with them?


Yes. It's the sisl2 crankset with with the FSA standard rings I suppose?...I didn't get any other rings. 
SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING - SUPERSIX EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice bike, matt. congrats!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Thanks. 

The cages are Arundel from 2007. I love them and can't kill them.
The bike came with tubular FSA carbon...but those are hanging in the garage. I use Easton 28 spoke training wheels. It's stupid to train on 1200 gram carbons. 

The bars and post are actually aluminum by Cannondale. They are as light as my carbon ones but with a more solid feel. Cannondale knows aluminum for sure....and where to use it.

As of this post, I have only used the bike a total of 5 times!....I know...pathetic. Bikes awesome...but I've been racing 600cc supersport motorcycles at Willow Springs and do many trackdays around California.

I've got to get my fat ass back on that bike.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)




----------

